# Voopoo Uforce T1 vs Uforce T2



## Palladium65 (20/11/18)

Just upgrade my Vmate to a Drag 2 kit. 

Anyone who's had the Uforce T1 tank notice how it's less silent and allows more air flow in than the Uforce T2 ?


----------

